
Understand container – a book about container internal - nknk
https://leanpub.com/understand-container/
======
kristianp
Correct english language grammar of the title would be "understanding
containers". Can I suggest using a word processor that provides grammar
suggestions and also teaming up with someone with excellent English to help.

